# H. micranthemoides and Hair Grass



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm planning on using Hair Grass as a foreground and H. micranthemoides as a midground next to each other. I'm still setting up the tank and wonderin if it's pratical to put in plastic deviders to prevent spreading or just groom it now a then if it wont be to high maintenence.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I believe that glass/plastic dividers are usually used to contain plants that spread with runners.

With those two plants, you will need to thin them out reguarly. However, I don't see a glass divider doing much good as the Hemianthus micranthemoides can easily grow up and over it. IMO, I would just prune them regularly to keep them tidy.

There is nothing wrong about having a few spikes of hairgrass poking out of your Hemianthus micranthemoides, though. Nothing wrong with some sprigs of H. micranthemoides spreading into your hairgrass. The small transition from one plant grouping to the next looks natural, IMO. 

Unless you are trying to create a Dutch tank with regimented, homogeneous groupings. 

Carlos


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I just pulled out about a 1/4 lb of micranthemoides from my 40 as it got into a habit of doubling in bulk every 10-14 days. I would trim it down to a 3" high hedge and two weeks later it's pushing 7". I think if I let it have its way it would have totally filled my tank in a couple of months :shock: 

Carlos is right about the futility in trying to contain it as it'll easily grow over any obstacle in its way. It grows much like ivy, sending out tendrils in every which direction and rooting when it contacts the substrate.


----------



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

I just heard of a different strain, sold on aquabid.com, called Micranthemum sp. Apperently it grows upward more and creeps less. Would this be better for grooming purposes.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Micranthemum sp. (Hemianthus sp.?) does grow much more upright than H. micranthemoides. IME, I found it to grow every bit as fast as the four leaved per node variety. Either way you look at it, you're going to have to prune these stem plants at least weekly.

Carlos


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Micranthemum micranthemoides and H. micranthemoides are the same plant, Micranthemum umbrosum is a different specie and has much larger leaves.

Micranthemoides grows quite easily as a ground cover when you train it to do so:










I didn't have much trouble with mine growing "up". It grew horizontal. You can even see in this picture toward the left some stems are branching out from the mass and still hugging the gravel


----------

